# Need Help Designing Home Theatre



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi All

I am new to this forum and to home theatres. I am in the process of doing the design for an addition to my house. A part of that design is a home theatre room. I was looking at a room 15' wide, 20' long and with 12' high ceilings. There would ne no windows, or small windows up high with remote controled blinds. From what I have read here, it seems that the JVC RS1 would be the pj to get.

I would appreciate hearing from you experts as to what other equipment would I need to use with the JVC RS1 and any suggestions you might have about the room size and configuration. At this point I can do just about anything that's necessary.

Thanks for your advice.



Max


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Max...

I'm gonna move this to the Design area.

If this is a new addition then you might get some good suggestions on the exact size of the room to build for the best initial acoustics.


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

max1565 said:


> I was looking at a room 15' wide, 20' long and with 12' high ceilings.


I can't help you with equipment choices, but I can tell you that your proposed dimensions are very good from an acoustics standpoint.

--Ethan


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I am looking at using a JVC RS1 projector, with a 120 inch screen and I want to have two rows of fully reclining seats with four per row. I started to draw the room on my cad program and I ended up with a room that is 33' x 18' with a 14' ceiling. Does this sound good or is it over kill? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Thanks


Max


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Ethan

The attached file shows my first stab at a floor plan for my new home theatre. I saw on one of your videos that the ideal place to have seats is 38% of total distance. The next best is 38% from back wall. As you can see, I came pretty close to that with both rows of seating. However, this makes the room pretty large, with wasted space at back. Is there any way to decrease size of room. If not, what would be the affect if I build two equipment rooms in the back corners?

What would the recommended ceiling height for this room be? What would be the estimated cost to install the correct real trap products for this room?

I read in a Home Theatre design book (A to Z Dedicated Home Theatre Handbook) that you need a wood sub floor to help with base. If you don’t build the subfloor you might need a second subwolfer or you will loose some base. The subfloor is made by laying 2” X 4” studs flat on their sides and covering with ¾” plywood, which leaves a 1 ½” air space. Is a subfloor really required.

I would welcome any suggestions that you might have.

I could not get the picture file down below 2okb. So I zipped it, but thin it would not let me upload a zipped file. I don't know how to get the picture up.


Thanks



Max


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

Max,

> The attached file shows my first stab at a floor plan for my new home theatre. <

I don't see anything attached.

> this makes the room pretty large, with wasted space at back. Is there any way to decrease size of room. <

A large room with extra space is not wasted! It helps acoustically, as does being farther away from the wall behind you.

> what would be the affect if I build two equipment rooms in the back corners? <

You'd be putting stuff exactly where bass traps need to go. Not recommended.

> What would the recommended ceiling height for this room be? <

The dimensions you proposed above are already very good.

> What would be the estimated cost to install the correct real trap products for this room? <

It depends entirely on how much you're comfortable sending versus the type of results you're hoping for. Generally, one of our Room Kits would be a good choice. I'm glad to talk about my products all day, but forum operators are usually not keen on having vendors use their forum as a sales room. :whistling: So best is to look at our Products page:

www.realtraps.com/products.htm

And also follow the link near the bottom to our Room Kit descriptions. Then email me directly from the Contact page. I'll be glad to make sure you get the best combination of products for your room.

> I read in a Home Theatre design book (A to Z Dedicated Home Theatre Handbook) that you need a wood sub floor to help with base. <

I can't imagine why that would be true. Not saying that a wood floor that flexes is the same as a solid concrete floor. But there's no reason you can't get excellent results with cement.

--Ethan


----------

